# Jury Duty



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never done jury duty before, but I got a summons in the mail. At first I was so excited. Then I started to get nervous. My mom kept telling me that I prolly wouldn't get on a jury since it was my first time.

WRONG!

 I got on the jury. The trial lasted a whole week ! I actually was sick for 2 weeks after the trial ( I think I picked up a bug) but I sat thru the whole thing!!!!!!!! My wrists are still sore from scraping them and I can't stand the smell of my lotion any more, but I'm so proud that I didn't crap out!


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

congrats. i would've done everything i could to get out of it so i have to give you props. what was the trial about (or are jury members sworn to secrecy?)


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

jury duty, ugh, personally I would consider that more of a frustration than a triumph, not really an ideal situation regardless of sa or not.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

That would be near impossible for me. Good job!


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Well done for doing it!


----------

